# The Magic 79 Off San Luis Pass



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well, if we believe what Dr. Ault tells us, 79 degrees is the temp at which tarpon lose their preferred tolerance levels. i.e., below that they move south. The TABS buoy off SLP hit 79 degrees today.

Water Depth: 63 feet (19 meters) Speed: 46.28 cm/s (0.90 kts) Direction: 246 °T (WSW) Water Temp: 26°C (79 °F) 
System Voltage: 12.8 V Signal Strength: -2.2 dB Ping Count: 138 
Wind: 8.9 m/s (17.3 kts)
From 71°T (ENE) Air Temp: 22 °C (72 °F) 
Relative Humidity: 91 % Pressure: 1015.4 mb (29.98 inHg) 


I'd bet tonight, she goes under 79 degrees. Probably a few fish still around after this but I'd bet this will do most of us in for the year up here.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Time to break out the goose rags, I guess.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Animal Chris said:


> Time to break out the goose rags, I guess.


Is that what you use to chum up a flock of geese and so you can site cast to one?

What does your fly look like, a rice stalk root?


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Been reading a lot of cool stuff last few days going through these old (15+ year) threads. Is 79 F still the believed temp they begin to head South at?

Saw some cooler than anticipated water this weekend…hopefully it was just from the storm churning up the water column and will heat back up..


----------

